# Labs Back Again... :/



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

TSH is still at 5. Just called the Doc's office and asked the nurse to have the doc call me. Going to discuss seeing an endo. Been doing this since Nov. 2010 and getting a teet bit annoyed. Constipation is getting bad, and fatigue is really sucking along with joint stiffness.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, made an appointment with an Endo today. Can't get in there until May 2 but she seems pretty good. She's a younger woman so hopefully she will be a little more open minded about the whole scenario.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> TSH is still at 5. Just called the Doc's office and asked the nurse to have the doc call me. Going to discuss seeing an endo. Been doing this since Nov. 2010 and getting a teet bit annoyed. Constipation is getting bad, and fatigue is really sucking along with joint stiffness.


You are still not on any thyroxine replacement?

5 is high; most of us would be comatose w/ a 5.

Did you make the appt. w/ an endo?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are still not on any thyroxine replacement?
> 
> 5 is high; most of us would be comatose w/ a 5.
> 
> Did you make the appt. w/ an endo?


I have been on Thryroxine for a year and a half (with no labs within normal range). .225 mcg of levothyroxine, which I think is a pretty big dose, no?

I'm probably so used to feeling like crap that I don't even notice. LOL. But yea I def need to see an endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I have been on Thryroxine for a year and a half (with no labs within normal range). .225 mcg of levothyroxine, which I think is a pretty big dose, no?
> 
> I'm probably so used to feeling like crap that I don't even notice. LOL. But yea I def need to see an endo.


Wow!!! Something is wrong for sure!!! Do you have FREE T3 and FREE T4 results and ranges you can share?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Do you have any other medical problems that you are aware of? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Wow!!! Something is wrong for sure!!! Do you have FREE T3 and FREE T4 results and ranges you can share?
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> 
> ...


No Ultra sound and I don't have my labs availible. This is why I am going to ask my GP to send me to an Endo. Also I am pretty vitamin D deficient as of my last labs I am at 12 (range is 30-100). Celiac Panel came back negative, everything else looked good except thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> No Ultra sound and I don't have my labs availible. This is why I am going to ask my GP to send me to an Endo. Also I am pretty vitamin D deficient as of my last labs I am at 12 (range is 30-100). Celiac Panel came back negative, everything else looked good except thyroid.


With thyroid disease and maybe other autoimmune diseases, the body automatically down regulates D.

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

Insist on an ultra-sound.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> With thyroid disease and maybe other autoimmune diseases, the body automatically down regulates D.
> 
> Vitamin D
> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php
> ...


I think I am going too. I am only taking 1000 iu of Vitamin D so I not taking a major dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I think I am going too. I am only taking 1000 iu of Vitamin D so I not taking a major dose.


Please keep us in the loop. We need to know how you are doing and if you got the referral and ultra-sound.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Please keep us in the loop. We need to know how you are doing and if you got the referral and ultra-sound.


I actually made an apointment with an endo already.  Going to tell my doc. He really is a good doctor, I am just going to say that I tihnk I need to see a specialist as it's been a year and a half and I'm still not adjusted. I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Please keep us in the loop. We need to know how you are doing and if you got the referral and ultra-sound.


Hey Andros,

I wanted to ask you. I might be relocating to the Atlanta area for a while and would like to know what good thyroid doc's are in the area and if you can recomend one? You can PM me if you like.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Hey Andros,
> 
> I wanted to ask you. I might be relocating to the Atlanta area for a while and would like to know what good thyroid doc's are in the area and if you can recomend one? You can PM me if you like.


This is the best place to find the best thyroid docs in the Atlanta Metro Area.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/messages

Here is the Doctor Directory link on the above site. You will have to sign up.
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/files/

Believe me; these folks know and will be glad to assist.

I would be happy to give you my doctor's name but she is a rheumatologist and does not take thyroid patients only nor is she taking any new patients period. I have Lupus and Sjogren's so she treats all 3 for me so we have our act together. LOL!!

Don't come today; our pollen count is 8624.......................Yikes!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> This is the best place to find the best thyroid docs in the Atlanta Metro Area.
> 
> http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/messages
> 
> ...


Was down there last week. Great city. Was a little nervous at first well, because you know how the north and south stereotype each other. So I was expecting Yankee comments, LOL. I was proven wrong though. Extermley nice people. Good food too. It was a little drive from were I was staying (Lithonia).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Was down there last week. Great city. Was a little nervous at first well, because you know how the north and south stereotype each other. So I was expecting Yankee comments, LOL. I was proven wrong though. Extermley nice people. Good food too. It was a little drive from were I was staying (Lithonia).


Lithonia! Dekalb Co.. I know it well. Just a hop and a skip from Henry Co. where we live now but we did live in Dekalb for many years.

Yes; the folks are very nice here. It's a whole different life-style. Hubby and I have lived in Ga. since 1983. We are happy campers.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good news. Doc switched me to Armour today. Hoping I see good results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Good news. Doc switched me to Armour today. Hoping I see good results.


Good deal; what is your starting dose?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

He tried to match pretty close but a little lower than my Levi dose 90mg. Said of I feel hyper to give him a call and he will lower it. I'm just happy he's trying it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> He tried to match pretty close but a little lower than my Levi dose 90mg. Said of I feel hyper to give him a call and he will lower it. I'm just happy he's trying it.


That is pretty good since you are making a switch. Just keep yourself busy and let things settle in. And be alert for any hyper symptoms. I doubt this will happen as guys do handle the dosage amount a little differently.

Let us know how it goes. Did you take your first dose yet?

For your edification.

http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not yet. Already took my Levo for the day. I am going to NYC tonight and tommorow. Do you think I should still take the Armour tommorow? I don't want to feel hyper and ruin my trip or do you think I'll be ok?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Not yet. Already took my Levo for the day. I am going to NYC tonight and tommorow. Do you think I should still take the Armour tommorow? I don't want to feel hyper and ruin my trip or do you think I'll be ok?


Good question. Maybe you best wait until you return from your trip. This way it can have your "full" attention.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I think I might go for it. I already don't feel well, so what's the difference only risk I am taking is the potential of possibly having a good day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well I think I might go for it. I already don't feel well, so what's the difference only risk I am taking is the potential of possibly having a good day.


Since you put it that way...........................ROLF!!! Go for it!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

So far so good. Felt a little jittery and sweat the first two day with a few palps. Today isn't so bad. Actually feel pretty energenic. I think I was feel odd the past two days because I forgot to take my Anti Depressant with me to NYC. Hopefully if the Armour works well I won't need that in the future, but for now it takes the edge off.

Only concern right now is that my Dr. runs only TSH, and Total T4 and T3. I am concerned about switching to a endo in that I do not want to go back to Synthroid. My doctor told me he has patients who swear by Armour so I am assuming he is treating the with it and not having a problem. We will see. I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> So far so good. Felt a little jittery and sweat the first two day with a few palps. Today isn't so bad. Actually feel pretty energenic. I think I was feel odd the past two days because I forgot to take my Anti Depressant with me to NYC. Hopefully if the Armour works well I won't need that in the future, but for now it takes the edge off.
> 
> Only concern right now is that my Dr. runs only TSH, and Total T4 and T3. I am concerned about switching to a endo in that I do not want to go back to Synthroid. My doctor told me he has patients who swear by Armour so I am assuming he is treating the with it and not having a problem. We will see. I'll keep you guys up to date.


It is so good to hear from you and the wonderful news. Yes; you probably won't need anti-d and the T3 supports the limbic system in the brain. I hope this is the case for you.

You can get your own FREES done from time to time.

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is so good to hear from you and the wonderful news. Yes; you probably won't need anti-d and the T3 supports the limbic system in the brain. I hope this is the case for you.
> 
> You can get your own FREES done from time to time.
> 
> ...


I am definetely going to need to Titrate for a little while as 90 mg is only about 150 mcg of T4 and I was on 225 mcg before switching and my levels were still high.

I am probably going to be a pain in the butt with Armour questions, because like my doc told my it's a totally different monster. I'm just glad he was open to it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I am definetely going to need to Titrate for a little while as 90 mg is only about 150 mcg of T4 and I was on 225 mcg before switching and my levels were still high.
> 
> I am probably going to be a pain in the butt with Armour questions, because like my doc told my it's a totally different monster. I'm just glad he was open to it.


You need to read that link I provided for the Armour. One grain of Armour (60 mgs.) contains 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3.

There is no equivalent. Armour is a completely different pharmaceutical. What you need to be concerned about is the T3. I figure you will probably level out at about 3 grains of Armour. Maybe a bit more but not likely unless you are running, jogging or lifting weights every day.

Take it in a timely fashion and get labs when the doctor says. You are going to do fine.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it normal to feel odd when starting
Out on armour. Sort f dizzy and tiingely?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Is it normal to feel odd when starting
> Out on armour. Sort f dizzy and tiingely?


90 mg. packs a punch when you are not used to the T3. You are taking a tad more than 13 mcgs. of T3. Maybe your doc started you on too high of a dose?

Maybe you should call your doctor?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> 90 mg. packs a punch when you are not used to the T3. You are taking a tad more than 13 mcgs. of T3. Maybe your doc started you on too high of a dose?
> 
> Maybe you should call your doctor?


It's manageable. I'm sure I'tll go away. I was on .225 mcg of levo and still out of range. I believe 90 mg of armour is equal to about .150 mcg of levo? Is this right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> It's manageable. I'm sure I'tll go away. I was on .225 mcg of levo and still out of range. I believe 90 mg of armour is equal to about .150 mcg of levo? Is this right?


There would be no comparison as Armour is a completely different pharmaceutical with a completely different biological action.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> There would be no comparison as Armour is a completely different pharmaceutical with a completely different biological action.


Well, like we talked about today is day 5 so I'll give it some time. Maybe I'm going hypo right now since it seems like a lower dose. Or maybe I'm having some hyper symptoms due to the excess T4 from my Levo since I didn't let it clear my system before starting the armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well, like we talked about today is day 5 so I'll give it some time. Maybe I'm going hypo right now since it seems like a lower dose. Or maybe I'm having some hyper symptoms due to the excess T4 from my Levo since I didn't let it clear my system before starting the armour.


Prior, you had no dose of T3 which is your active hormone. Now you are taking 13 mcgs. of T3. So.............you will feel it. If you recall, I thought maybe starting you out on 90 mgs. was a bit high for starters and if you read the link, you will read that patients are to be started out on 1/2 grain which is 30 mgs. Get labs every 8 weeks and continue titration by 1/4 to 1/2 grain as indicated if needed.

So..........................."if" you think you are going hyper, please do not hesitate to call your doctor about this. That is what your doctor is there for.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Prior, you had no dose of T3 which is your active hormone. Now you are taking 13 mcgs. of T3. So.............you will feel it. If you recall, I thought maybe starting you out on 90 mgs. was a bit high for starters and if you read the link, you will read that patients are to be started out on 1/2 grain which is 30 mgs. Get labs every 8 weeks and continue titration by 1/4 to 1/2 grain as indicated if needed.
> 
> So..........................."if" you think you are going hyper, please do not hesitate to call your doctor about this. That is what your doctor is there for.


I'm sure it's not hyper. I am having some stomach action going on. Almost like my constipation is trying to clear up and causing a little bit of stomach aching. But, I am having no heart palps or increased heart rate, no sweating, I'm sleeping fine, not shaking. So I am excluding hyper.

I am think it is the T3 increase as my Total T3 hasn't been above 90 since a year and a half and my most recent FT3 test is below. So I am sure it's probably sending my body for a little loop.

Free T3: 2.7 (2.0-4.4)

Again sorry for asking so many questions. I know I'm not new to the whole thyroid thing but I am new to Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I'm sure it's not hyper. I am having some stomach action going on. Almost like my constipation is trying to clear up and causing a little bit of stomach aching. But, I am having no heart palps or increased heart rate, no sweating, I'm sleeping fine, not shaking. So I am excluding hyper.
> 
> I am think it is the T3 increase as my Total T3 hasn't been above 90 since a year and a half and my most recent FT3 test is below. So I am sure it's probably sending my body for a little loop.
> 
> ...


You are fine; the only thing to be sorry for is NOT asking questions.

According to that result listed for FT3; your body is being grateful.

When do you see your doctor next? You don't appear to be hyper based on what you have just described. And I am glad.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are fine; the only thing to be sorry for is NOT asking questions.
> 
> According to that result listed for FT3; your body is being grateful.
> 
> When do you see your doctor next? You don't appear to be hyper based on what you have just described. And I am glad.


Going to see him the April 20. 4 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Going to see him the April 20. 4 weeks.


Very excellent!! Carpe' Diem!!!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

One more question. I have a pill splitter. What are your thought on splitting my pills so I'm not getting all 13 mcg of T3 at one? Maybe take one at 730 when I get up and one say around 11 or 12 right before lunch? Any thoughts?


----------

